# Ir abajo



## IlPetaloCremisi

Significa simplemente caer?

Por ejemplo: el sistema se vendrìa abajo....il sistema crollerebbe?

Gracias


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, significa precisamente "crollare".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Perfetto grazie! M a è abbastanza informale? Nel senso...anche in italiano si dice "venir giù" però è colloquiale...


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, pienso que sí, que es bastante coloquial, pero no quiero decir burradas..
En italiano sí, estoy de acuerdo que es coloquial.


----------



## karunavera

Hola y buenos dias a todos/as!
Si, estoy segura de que "crollare" en este caso es formal!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Bueno, pero lo que querìa preguntar es si "venir abajo" es informal tambien en espanol...porque lo he encontrado en un articulo de El Pais, mientras en italiano "venire giù" es absoludamente coloquial...


----------



## karunavera

Esperamos que algun hispanohablante intervenga


----------



## reys

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Bueno, pero lo que querìa preguntar es si "venir abajo" es informal tambien en espanol...porque lo he encontrado en un articulo de El Pais, mientras en italiano "venire giù" es absoludamente coloquial...



¡Hola, IPC! Para mí, "_Venir(se) abajo_" es la expresión informal de "_derrumbarse_". Se refiere más a estructuras edilicias, pero también se puede utilizar en aspectos abstractos (_Ej. "Nuestros sueños se *vinieron abajo* tan de repente"_).

Espero haber sido útil. Saludos!


----------



## Schenker

Yo diría que es _algo (un poco) _informal solamente. No es extraño encontrarlo en un artículo serío de algún periódico o en alguna conferencia etc. Simplemente diría que es menos formal que "derrumbarse" o "colapsar".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## replicante

_Venirse abajo_ no es informal.
Por ejemplo, para hablar de un edificio o de una pared, se usa más 'derrumbarse':
El edificio se derrumbó/se vino abajo. La pared se derrumbó/se vino abajo.
Para hablar del estado de ánimo de una persona, se usa más 'venirse abajo':
El inculpado se vino abajo. Se usa menos el inculpado se derrumbó.
Cuando les dieron la noticia, sus padres se vinieron abajo/se derrumbaron.

Curiosamente, esta última acepción (para las personas) no la recoge el DRAE:
Venirse algo abajo.1. fr. venir a tierra.2. fr. Dicho especialmente de un recinto: Parecer que se derrumba a causa del estruendo que en él se produce.
Venir (se) a tierra algo o alguien.1. frs. Caer, arruinarse, destruirse.

La expresión venir(se) a tierra nunca la he oído.


----------



## pumy

Yo creo que es una cuestión de estilo. Si quiero ser objetivo y no sensacionalista yo diría que la pared se ha derrumbado, no que se ha venido abajo. Si hablo con un amigo del coche que chocó hace unos meses contra el muro de mi patio diré tal vez "la pared se vino abajo".


Concretamente en el ejemplo que has puesto, yo trabajo con sistemas informáticos y siempre decimos "se ha caído el servidor/el sistema/la red", puedo decir que el "sistema se ha venido abajo" coloquialmente si quiero exagerar un poco la catástrofe.

Un saludo


----------



## reys

pumy said:


> Yo creo que es una cuestión de estilo. Si quiero ser objetivo y no sensacionalista yo diría que la pared se ha derrumbado, no que se ha venido abajo. Si hablo con un amigo del coche que chocó hace unos meses contra el muro de mi patio diré tal vez "la pared se vino abajo".
> 
> 
> Concretamente en el ejemplo que has puesto, yo trabajo con sistemas informáticos y siempre decimos "se ha caído el servidor/el sistema/la red", puedo decir que el "sistema se ha venido abajo" coloquialmente si quiero exagerar un poco la catástrofe.
> 
> Un saludo



Exactamente, Pumy! Desde tu punto de vista, me parece adecuado que no pasa tanto por formal o informal, si no por el enfoque que le quieras imprimir o bien, el contexto que estés manejando, como en la mayoría de los casos de sinónimos o expresiones afines.

Gracias!


----------

